
(iPod + pandora + wifi + satrad == slacker)?? - far33d
http://venturebeat.com/2007/03/13/slacker-the-real-ipod-killer/
======
domp
This looks like a pretty cool device. I'm not sold on that sort of popular
recommendation service system like last.fm though. It tends to be great for
casual music listeners but I always feel like it recommends me the obvious
handful of bands that I already know about.

------
danw
Whoah, this is very similar to a mobile app I'm currently producing for my
final project at University.

------
jamongkad
Hot piece of tech...would love to see this develop in the near future.

------
JMiao
far33d -- are your interests mainly with entertainment+technology? i've picked
up a pattern via your posts.

sounds like we might have similar interests. are you going to startup school?

~~~
far33d
jmiao - definitely and yes.

